# HANA YORI DANGO SEASON 2



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

GAH! its out! I cant belive it, I love this show...Its a Japanese Drama, you can find it on You tube...(watch the first season first)

Sarah and I will just scream on this topic...Its are all time favorite show!!!!!

Stupid...Tsukasa! BAKA!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. No kidding. This is like me and susan's topic...but you guys should totally watch it. 

Susan...I was DYING in the second episode. I want to kill Tsukasa. he is definately 愚かな馬鹿. or in english a dumb idiot. 

When does the third episode come out susan!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

3rd episode is Friday...But we have to wait untill next wed..I thought I was going to break my computer at the end of episode 2! I could not decide if doumyouji planed that or not...I finally decided it was all set up....


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Off Topic- Did I tell you that Barbara and Bryan bought a beagle puppy? I tried to warn him but Bryan can be STRONG minded for a bishop.....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

nnnoooooo they bought a beagle puppy. What were they thinking. I'm glad they aren't my neighbors. 

I can't decide if he planned it or not either. I don't think so I think she like stalks him.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

oh....In my mind....

She is a stalker...She is following him.....she sees him stop and stand for a while so she decides She should go say "hi" lol....

Poor Makino!!!  

The third episode is not even out in Japan yet I dont think....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

aaarrrggghhhhhhh third episode is SOO frustrating and yet so good. I am so mad at both Makino and Tsukasa but the end is good.  I just love that show so much.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Barnrat- Could you please post a link??? I wanna watch!!!!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ I've been watching them on Youtube and Google videos  if you want to watch the first season first just type in Hana Yori Dango, at first it will come up with an anime but just skip that and soon you'll find the live action. If you want to start with the second season (it's WAY better if you watch first season first.) then type in Hana Yori Dango season 2 on google and it comes up with it.  

AHHH 4th episode today! I've been DYING to watch it. eek what happened to Makino! :shock:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

AAAAH!! I can't belive I never saw this before! It's awsome! I love Hana Yori Dango! you guy's should try Crunchyroll.com, it's a great site. It's much easier to find the episodes, and instead of 4 or 5 installments of one episode, there's only 2 and they are in order. The quality isn't AS good as youtube, but it's still good. I don't if they have all of the episodes of season one though, how many episodes are in season one? Also, the loading times are much better then youtube. :wink: 

I like Rui better then the other guy.....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't it amazing!!! I"M so glad you like it!

You like Rui and then you love Tsukasa and then you like Rui and so on. It's just soo AMAZING!

Doesn't Tsukasa look like Michael jackson. I thought he was soo ugly and then I totally fell in love with him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Now that you mention it, Yea! he does  
And Makino is just awsome, I LOVED the punch *grins*


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

haha yeah Susan and I were creeped out by him at first. Now Matsumoto Jun (Tsukasa) is one of our favorites! 

Makino ROCKS!! She does have a nice punch. 8) 

If you like Hana Yori Dango a lot and want more than there are like 3 million really good live actions.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I missed so much! I am going back to watch the first season...what episode are you on?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Barnrat- Me? I'm going to watch 3 and 4 tonight, I'v been busy with work and stuff (and side tracked by live action Sailor Moon   ) that I'm behind..... I love Hana Yori Dango!!

And yeah, Tsukasa IS creepy.... You think I'll like him better then Rui later on???

P.s And japanese episodes of anime Sailor moon too, that was my fav show back in the day


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Not to hijack the post but FM mentioned Sailor Moon which made me think of Samurai Champloo.. anyone watch it? I love it.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

never seen it.....Tsukasa is creepy...but I love him so much..rui I am trying to figure out at the moment....Dont worry f.m you will LOVE tsukasa! have you seen the end of episode 3? the scene in my avatar?! ITS SO FUNNY!!! cant wait tell you see it.....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

ahh yes you will love Tsukasa!!! I absolutely hated him and then I was like "oh my gosh I love him" 

haha I love the live action Sailor Moon! I love all live actions. You guys should watch Kimi wa Petto, Gokusen, Gokusen 2, and Nobuta wo Produce. Anego is super good too and My Boss my Hero (sooo funny)


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Live actions that suck are....]

-Densha otoko (did I spell that right?)
-Ace wo Narae



Haha, did not like those as much....


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Kristy- Yeah, I've seen it, but I don't really like it. I thought the story line was kinda boring and I HATE that weird girl....What do think about it???

Barnrat- He planned that!!!! I know he planned it!! There is no way that could have been an accident!

Raini- I can't wait to see all those live actions you mentioned!! And I'm not alone! Someone else likes live action Sailor moon too, yay!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Of course he planned it! it makes me jump everytime i see that scene...He cant admit his undying love....I am dying in the second season....I want rui and tsukasa....aaaahhhhhh......why cant they be poligamists.....(did I spell that right?) it would make the whole show easier!!!!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

^^I KNOW! the second season is TOTALLY killing me. It's SOOO INTENSE. I love it and hate it.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Friesian Mirror said:


> Kristy- Yeah, I've seen it, but I don't really like it. I thought the story line was kinda boring and I HATE that weird girl....What do think about it???


I like it. I can see how it can be boring. But I just think it's such a pretty cartoon. I could watch it and not even care about the story, just because it's pretty! :wink:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

wow, lately episode 7 has come out and it has been very intence....it left four people in tears...3 of which were in the drama, the other one was not me...but the one who watched it next to me....

I am not aloud to say who it was


*cough Raini* *cough Cough Sarah* 

I never said who it was....... :roll:


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

shut up. Yes ok I was bawling. AHHH. I never cry. ever. It was soo good. Poor Rui. I love him, but Tsukasa is just as good cough if not better cough. I'm totally in love with this series beyond imagination. 

NOBUTA WO PRODUCE IS SOO GOOD!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I still think Rui is better :wink:


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I love them both soo much. Tsukasa in a way more but I was bawling when Rui got hurt. (2nd season)


----------

